# My tank downstairs



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

My wife wanted a picture for facebook so I thought I'd put one here too.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

lovely hairgrass! CO2?


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yep, Co2 is back left hidden by some of the scape.


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it would look MUCH better without the floaters.

You almost have a gully/valley in the front middle, looks cool.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

My daughter LOVES the roots from the floaters, they're not going anywhere... (my endler fry seem to like them too.)


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Looking good


----------

